# Did I just get 1 follower



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Umm I just saw I got 1 follow  how do I see who??


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Did you get an alert? If you go to the alert and look there is should tell you.

Because more stuff shows for me I can't be sure what yours looks like though.

I followed you just now. What do you see under alerts?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Did you get an alert? If you go to the alert and look there is should tell you.
> 
> Because more stuff shows for me I can't be sure what yours looks like though.
> 
> I followed you just now. What do you see under alerts?


I’m using the app and I don’t see who follows me but thanks for following me


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're using a smartphone? Go to your browser and type in Chicken Forum. Click on it when it comes up, it'll want you to sign in. You should be able to see everything that way.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> You're using a smartphone? Go to your browser and type in Chicken Forum. Click on it when it comes up, it'll want you to sign in. You should be able to see everything that way.


I don’t like using my browser because my phone is easier to hold and carry around


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You can use your phone. It has a place where you can search for information. I have an Iphone there's a thing that looks like compass that is where I can open my browser. I don't know what other phones label theirs as.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> You can use your phone. It has a place where you can search for information. I have an Iphone there's a thing that looks like compass that is where I can open my browser. I don't know what other phones label theirs as.


Yeah I know it’s called safari not a compass


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, I know the browser is Safari but the icon to get to Safari is a compass.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> No, I know the browser is Safari but the icon to get to Safari is a compass.


I don’t use safari I just use google


----------

